# FHR does day 151 (Susie kid!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo)



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are my 4 does due March 17th. (day 150) I am so anxious I can't WAIT to see these babies!!!!!!  Don't mind my silky does... their pic was taken a few days ago after a big rainy windy storm.... needless to say they are filthy and in serious need of a good brushing. :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR does due March 17th. *

wow ...they are super big.....and beautiful... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does due March 17th. *

Thanks, I'm guessing triplets for Patches and Tara and twins for Susie and Mimzi.... we shall see! I'm so excited.... hoping for LOTS of does! They are already sold.  Of course.... we all know that means they're carrying bucklings! LMBO.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR does due March 17th. *

wow they are huge


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: FHR does due March 17th. *



myfainters said:


> Thanks, I'm guessing triplets for Patches and Tara and twins for Susie and Mimzi.... we shall see! I'm so excited.... hoping for LOTS of does! They are already sold.  Of course.... we all know that means they're carrying bucklings! LMBO.


Hahaha yeah, that seems to be how it works... maybe just keep talking about how you want bucklings sooooooo bad and maybe youll get does


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does due March 17th. *

Well Mimzi is on day 139 and she is getting HUGE!!! Her udder is insane... it is already filled below her hocks and she is walking around bow legged... it's so tight it looks painfil but it isn't shiny yet (thank goodness... those babies still need to cook a bit more! LOL) I'm guessing she will be the first to deliver as she just looks like she is ready to pop.

Tara will be following close behind her.... she has had a constant discharge this last few days and she is bagging up nicely.

Susie and Patches just seem to be taking their sweet time! LOL I don't think they will ever drop those kids.... I've got a hostage situation going on with those 2!!!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: FHR does due March 17th. *

I really like Suzie. She looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: FHR does due March 17th. *

Yes, Susie is stunning with those brown eyes against the black. Wow, you're going to be real busy, but the fun busy of course!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does due March 17th. *




bleatinghearts said:


> I really like Suzie. She looks like a real sweetheart.


 Thank you! Here is a picture of her clean and shiny...  She is very sweet... I can't wait to see her babies!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*

Poor Patches doesn't even want to get up anymore.... poor girl moans and groans just walking to the water bucket!!!!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*

Poor Girl!!! She looks huge
I bet she has quads or quints :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*

Woe.... :shocked: she is definitely carrying a full load there.... :wink:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*

WOW your girls are huge and beautiful... I love the stage of pregnancy where they just want to lie around and bask their pregnant bellies in the sun... but start to feel bad for them when that's all they can do and they have a hard time getting up!

Btw, how do you keep your pasture so dry? Are you on gravel or something? I am in NorCal and where I am it's either grass or mud... no such thing as dry ground, except in the barn. (I know we're wetter up there but I'm in San Diego visiting family for a few days and a big ole storm just washed through... just wondering how you make everything look so neat.)

PS the coat on Susie before breeding is amazing. She looks like a showstopper for sure.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*



farmergal said:


> WOW your girls are huge and beautiful... I love the stage of pregnancy where they just want to lie around and bask their pregnant bellies in the sun... but start to feel bad for them when that's all they can do and they have a hard time getting up!
> 
> Btw, how do you keep your pasture so dry? Are you on gravel or something? I am in NorCal and where I am it's either grass or mud... no such thing as dry ground, except in the barn. (I know we're wetter up there but I'm in San Diego visiting family for a few days and a big ole storm just washed through... just wondering how you make everything look so neat.)
> 
> PS the coat on Susie before breeding is amazing. She looks like a showstopper for sure.


We haven't had any good rain on our property in 3 years.... so with these storms that have come through... the ground has just soaked it all up.... I am soooooooo happy for the rain. Everything is turning green, the trees and plants are blooming and I bet the Poppy Reserve is going to be GORGEOUS this year!!!!! We live right next to the Poppy Reserve... so it's an amazing view when we get a good bloom.

Thank you for your compliment on Susie.... she really is beautiful when she is clean.... I'm hoping to get a nice doeling to keep from her.....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*

Oh wow, that girls packing a litter! Can't wait to hear what you get!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*

Babies soon... Mimzi's kids have dropped, ligs are still somewhat there.... but they are almost gone and she is posty! Woohoo!!!! :wahoo: I can't wait to see her kids!!!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*

Are you sure it isn't poor patches that's about to deliver? Feeling a bit sorry for her! Mimzi is also very pretty, and feminine. I hope you're out participating in a successful delivery right now and I know you probably have your hands full but it sure would be nice for an update!  And photos when you can!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 140 (updated pic)*



bleatinghearts said:


> Are you sure it isn't poor patches that's about to deliver? Feeling a bit sorry for her! Mimzi is also very pretty, and feminine. I hope you're out participating in a successful delivery right now and I know you probably have your hands full but it sure would be nice for an update!  And photos when you can!


Mimzi still has some ligs left....and she's resting peacefully so I''m guessing tomorrow or Wed.????  I really can't wait!

Patches has a lot of goo... but her udder is still far from full... so I'm guessing 2 weeks for her... maybe sooner... but not likely.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 142 (Mimzi's ligs are GONE!!!)*

Just checked Mimzi and her Ligs are GONE... nothing there at all, udder is full, babies have dropped but she is only on day 142 and she's not acting like she is in labor at all..... of course tonight is the WORST night for babies!!! 6 o'clock and already 35 deg. outside with 50 mph winds that are bone chilling... It snowed this morning..... Hopefully she holds off until Thursday. I'm not sure if she can hold them in that long though!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FHR does day 142 (Mimzi's ligs are GONE!!!)*

Sounds like you are in for a long night! I don't think that Mimzi is gonna let the weather stop her from showing you those babies!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 142 (Mimzi's ligs are GONE!!!)*



liz said:


> Sounds like you are in for a long night! I don't think that Mimzi is gonna let the weather stop her from showing you those babies!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo...... it's too cold.... I don't WANT to go out there!!!! :tears:

She's probably doing this on purpose.... last year she wasn't in labor... still had ligs, udder wasn't full... so I ran to the store real quick (was gone about an hour and a half) came home to a new dry doeling in the pen!!!! :hair: I swear she enjoys torturing me!!! :laugh:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 146 (Mimzi's had her KIDS!!!!!)*

Well the BOOGER did it AGAIN!!!!!! She has had no ligs for 3 DAYS!!!! SHINY, TIGHT udder for 3 days..... minor contractions..... 3 days!!!!! I finally give up waiting..... run to the store very quickly.... come home and she is drying off her 2nd kid!!!! I was only gone an hour and a half!!!!!!!!! She was looking at me like "SHEESH mom.... I thought you'd NEVER leave!!!!!! LOL)

Pictures will be posted on the photo section!!!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FHR does day 146 (Mimzi's had her KIDS!!!!!)*

CONGRATS!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 151 (Patches had her KIDS!!!!!)*

Patches had TRIPLETS.... pictures coming in the Birth announcements forum!!!  :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FHR does day 151 (Patches had her KIDS!!!!!)*

WOOOOOOO CONGRATS


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FHR does day 151 (Patches had her KIDS!!!!!)*

Congrats! Glad it went well!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Susie had her twins today :kidred: :kidblue: at 4:00 PM... I had to pull the buckling he was HUGE!!!! Pictures in the Birth announcements forum!


----------

